# Danes re-print Mohammed cartoons.



## Purple (13 Feb 2008)

Due to terrorist murder plot many Danish newspapers have reprinted the Mohammed cartoons that sparked off protests all over the world two years ago. See CNN for details.

Good on them. We must defend free speech in Europe and show that fascist fundamentalism is not acceptable here.


----------



## Sylvester3 (13 Feb 2008)

INCOMING!!!.... time to duck and cover, methinks... 

On a vaguely related note, did anyone see that news piece about a cosmetics company in Singapore branding their products with This post will be deleted if not edited immediately? I wonder if He has an agreement on royalties for the use of His image...?


----------



## pc7 (13 Feb 2008)

southpark did a brilliant episode on mohammed making an appearance on family guy it was very thought provoking.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Feb 2008)

انكم جميعا يموت ويذهب الى الجحيم​


----------



## Purple (13 Feb 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> انكم جميعا يموت ويذهب الى الجحيم​


Indeed we will.


----------



## pc7 (13 Feb 2008)

أنا أحبّ يسوع


----------



## Purple (13 Feb 2008)

We can all do that;
انا الملحد ، والحمد لله


----------



## pc7 (13 Feb 2008)

who do you think would win in a boxing match يسوع أو محمّد
the sun is making me silly


----------



## Purple (13 Feb 2008)

pc7 said:


> who do you think would win in a boxing match يسوع أو محمّد
> the sun is making me silly



You'll have Christians and Muslims boxing about who gets to cut your head off if you keep that up


----------



## pc7 (13 Feb 2008)

I know i'll have to spoof my ip address so they cant' find me! sorry god's whichever one is really there I was just joking!


----------



## Purple (13 Feb 2008)

I love that episode of the Simpsons where Homer says “I’m not a praying man but, if your up there, we could really use your help now Superman.”


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2008)

According to the  leaders in Gaza urged their followers to;

_"Blow up the Danish embassies and kill the ambassadors," Abu Abir, spokesman for the Popular Resistance Committees (PRC), said at a news conference in a Gaza square, where PRC members burnt a Danish flag. 

"We urge (Islamist fighters) to track down those who printed the cartoons, those who drew them and those who published them and slaughter them immediately," he said. _

What nice people. I'm glad to see that most Irish people support them in their struggle to wipe Isreal (that evil democracy) off the face of the earth.


----------



## redstar (20 Feb 2008)

Funny how those who ask for their religion to be tolerated and understood want to kill those who 'insult' them using nothing more deadly than a pen (or crayon ?).


----------



## Purple (22 Feb 2008)

redstar said:


> Funny how those who ask for their religion to be tolerated and understood want to kill those who 'insult' them using nothing more deadly than a pen (or crayon ?).


I agree, but it's not funny ha ha, it's funny strange/ disturbing.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Feb 2008)

I rather liked the French cartoonist Plantu's take on it.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Death to _DrM_!


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Feb 2008)

What, I don't even get a warning/infraction first?


----------



## stir crazy (22 Feb 2008)

what does the French bit translate as ?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

I must not draw _Mohammed_.


----------



## Simeon (22 Feb 2008)

If you give in to these religious bigots, you merely reinforce the idea that, ultimately, the sword is mightier than the pen.


----------



## diarmuidc (22 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> What nice people. I'm glad to see that most Irish people support them in their struggle to wipe Isreal (that evil democracy) off the face of the earth.


And I'm glad to see you tarring all Palestinians with the same brush.

Most Irish people have never heard of the PRC, let alone support them


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Simeon said:


> If you give in to these religious bigots, you merely reinforce the idea that, ultimately, the sword is mightier than the pen.


I've never seen anybody decapitated by a blow from a pen though...


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

diarmuidc said:


> And I'm glad to see you tarring all Palestinians with the same brush.
> 
> Most Irish people have never heard of the PRC, let alone support them


Also - not all _Palestinians _are _Muslims_.


----------



## Simeon (22 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I've never seen anybody decapitated by a blow from a pen though...


Au contraire Clubman! Bellini's 'The Beheading of John the Baptist', hanging in the Louvre was done by pen. I'm pretty sure that if you were an unfaithful COB then you could be decapitated by a vicious flap of your jealous PEN's wing.
OK, I've just read this and realise that the said painting was done with a flourish of the pen and not a blow ......... but I think it should count.


----------



## DavyJones (24 Feb 2008)

I lived in London for many years and was shocked to see a weekly anti- british rally outside a Mosque in Finsbury park, the demonstraters burnt Union Jacks and called on Jihad, while police just stood around to keep peace. Imagine if there were rallies here were Tri- colours were openly burnt in Irish cities. The freedom of expression that some groups oppose is the exact thing that allows them to peddle their hate.


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2008)

diarmuidc said:


> And I'm glad to see you tarring all Palestinians with the same brush.


 When did I do that?
I quoted some Palestinian leaders and made a sarcastic comment about what nice people they are. Read what's written, not what you want to read.


----------



## diarmuidc (25 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> When did I do that?
> I quoted some Palestinian leaders and made a sarcastic comment about what nice people they are. Read what's written, not what you want to read.


You said that "most Irish people support them". Now considering that most Irish people have never heard of the PRC let alone support them I felt that you were inferring that most Irish people supported the Palestinian struggle. If that was not correct, then your assertion that most Irish people support the PRC is laughable. Ask anyone you meet today if they have heard of the PRC. I had to Google to see who they are.


----------



## Purple (25 Feb 2008)

Most Irish people are utterly ignorant of the facts or history around the Palestinian struggle and blindly support any Palestinian group that attacks Israel. They ignore the culpability of countries like Jordan and Syria and blame Israel for all grievances, real or imagined, that the Palestinians have. These are, for the most part, the same idiots that are blindly anti-American.
With Hamas in charge in Gaza anyone who printed the Danish cartoons would not have their head attached to their body for very long. I do not support any country that is governed by fundamentalists, be they religious or secular. The reality is that since the coup which put Hamas in charge the Palastinians in Israel who are Israeli citizens enjoy more freedom than theose who live in Gaza.


----------



## diarmuidc (25 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> Most Irish people are utterly ignorant of the facts or history around the Palestinian struggle and blindly support any Palestinian group that attacks Israel.



Now you are tarring Irish people with the same brush!


----------



## Purple (25 Feb 2008)

diarmuidc said:


> Now you are tarring Irish people with the same brush!
> You're good at this. Plenty of practice?


Why the personalised attack?
Are you suggesting that the majority of Irish people are aware of the complex history of Palestine? (It's a yes or no question)
Are you suggesting that most Irish people do not support the Palestinians? (It's also a yes or no question)

I support the idea of a Palestinian state but I do not support most of those who are fighting for it. I also oppose their attacks on Israel and the neighbouring countries who manipulate the situation for their own political and ideological ends. The real enemies of the Palestinian people are the Syrians and Iranians who do everything they can to keep the terrorists in power and the Jordanians who keep so many Palestinians in a perpetual refugee status. 
When it comes down to it I will support democracies over dictatorships, theocracies or totalitarian kingdoms. This does not mean that democracies should be immune to criticism but such short comings should not cause those they fight to be elevated to hero status when they target civilians with missiles or blow up busses full of school children. 
Since we also live in a democracy you are, or course, entitled to disagree.


----------



## stir crazy (25 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> Most Irish people are utterly ignorant of the facts or history around the Palestinian struggle and blindly support any Palestinian group that attacks Israel. They ignore the culpability of countries like Jordan and Syria and blame Israel for all grievances, real or imagined, that the Palestinians have. These are, for the most part, the same idiots that are blindly anti-American.
> With Hamas in charge in Gaza anyone who printed the Danish cartoons would not have their head attached to their body for very long. I do not support any country that is governed by fundamentalists, be they religious or secular. The reality is that since the coup which put Hamas in charge the Palastinians in Israel who are Israeli citizens enjoy more freedom than theose who live in Gaza.



I strongly disagree that the majority of Irish people support the murder of anyone especially blindly. Thats' an outrageous statement and is what prompted me to reply again to this thread.

I am glad that my country had no hand act or part in any imperial or colonial empire building. I think this gives most Irish people a more objective viewpoint of what happened without the interference of guilt or sanctimonious egos.

I have no idea who the PRC are. Please explain what duty Jordan and Syria have towards the Palestinians which we as fellow human beings dont have ?

The reality I can see is all sides of the very complex equation are wrong and have done things which are morally wrong. Anyone who can claim that the ethics of the situation are simple and reducible to a few lines is frankly being really silly.

There can be no winners and I dont think any side will ever leave this mess feeling clean as even those who think they have the prize are either twisted with fear and hate or have become psychopaths due to the stresses of a lifetime of conflict.


----------



## Purple (25 Feb 2008)

stir crazy said:


> I strongly disagree that the majority of Irish people support the murder of anyone especially blindly. Thats' an outrageous statement and is what prompted me to reply again to this thread.


 I did not say that the majority of Irish people support murder, I said they support anyone who opposed Israel even though those people commit murder, target civilians etc. Look at the support the PLO have/had here.  



stir crazy said:


> I am glad that my country had no hand act or part in any imperial or colonial empire building. I think this gives most Irish people a more objective viewpoint of what happened without the interference of guilt or sanctimonious egos.


There were plenty of Irish cracking heads and keeping the locals "in their place" when we were part of the UK. It doesn't fit with our national moral superiority complex but them's the facts.



stir crazy said:


> I have no idea who the PRC are. Please explain what duty Jordan and Syria have towards the Palestinians which we as fellow human beings dont have ?


 Read up on the creation of Jordan and Israel in 1948.



stir crazy said:


> The reality I can see is all sides of the very complex equation are wrong and have done things which are morally wrong. Anyone who can claim that the ethics of the situation are simple and reducible to a few lines is frankly being really silly.


 I agree but I reject the notion that there is any moral equivalence between Israel's transgressions and those who specifically target civilians. BTW, that does not excuse Israels excesses.



stir crazy said:


> There can be no winners and I dont think any side will ever leave this mess feeling clean as even those who think they have the prize are either twisted with fear and hate or have become psychopaths due to the stresses of a lifetime of conflict.


 Again, I agree.


----------



## Simeon (26 Feb 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I lived in London for many years and was shocked to see a weekly anti- british rally outside a Mosque in Finsbury park, the demonstraters burnt Union Jacks and called on Jihad, while police just stood around to keep peace. Imagine if there were rallies here were Tri- colours were openly burnt in Irish cities. The freedom of expression that some groups oppose is the exact thing that allows them to peddle their hate.


I know the mosque well ........ at the top of St. Thomas's Rd. And I've also seen at first hand the type of anti-social behaviour that these people indulge in. But fancy a British court slamming an ASBO on any of them? Not likely! Civil liberties etc etc. Not mentioning the civl liberties of the indigenous people. However, it would be interesting to see if they would cause the locals any hardship on a day that Arsenal were playing at home - before they moved. I'm sure the Millwall fans would not take the same view as 'the thin blue line'. "No one loves us - we don't care", is their chant!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

Is it a crime in the _UK _or _Ireland _to burn the relevant national flag?


----------



## rabbit (26 Feb 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I lived in London for many years and was shocked to see a weekly anti- british rally outside a Mosque in Finsbury park, the demonstraters burnt Union Jacks and called on Jihad, while police just stood around to keep peace. Imagine if there were rallies here were Tri- colours were openly burnt in Irish cities. The freedom of expression that some groups oppose is the exact thing that allows them to peddle their hate.


 
The British people in general are a very tolerant people.  Maybe - with the benefit of hindsight in say 50 years time - history will show they were too tolerant and welcoming to immigrants in the late 20th century etc.


----------



## Purple (26 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Is it a crime in the _UK _or _Ireland _to burn the relevant national flag?


 No, Northern Ireland has (had?) some laws about flag burning but Britain has none. We have a protocol on how the flag should be treated but no laws.


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Feb 2008)

rabbit said:


> The British people in general are a very tolerant people.  Maybe - with the benefit of hindsight in say 50 years time - history will show they were too tolerant and welcoming to immigrants in the late 20th century etc.



...including presumably those Irish people who migrated to mainland UK in the 1970s, 80s & 90s and who actively or passively supported the IRA's terror campaign in Britain, Ireland and elsewhere.


----------



## diarmuidc (26 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> Why the personalised attack?


I edited out that part as it was unfair on my part but I guess you had replied pretty quickly.


Purple said:


> Are you suggesting that the majority of Irish people are aware of the complex history of Palestine? (It's a yes or no question)


No


Purple said:


> Are you suggesting that most Irish people do not support the Palestinians? (It's also a yes or no question)


No

Now for you. Did you suggest that most Irish people support the PRC (yes or no)


----------



## Purple (26 Feb 2008)

diarmuidc said:


> Now for you. Did you suggest that most Irish people support the PRC (yes or no)



You answered my questions so I’ll answer yours 

No, I am suggesting that most Irish people will not differentiate between Palestinian groups. When the PRC (or another group like them)is spouting anti-Israeli rhetoric they will support them. Their previous actions and the amount of blood on their hands will not enter into the equation.


----------



## stir crazy (26 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> I did not say that the majority of Irish people support murder, I said they support anyone who opposed Israel even though those people commit murder, target civilians etc. Look at the support the PLO have/had here.



I dont' see what business any Irish person has interfering in foreign wars apart from humanitarian considerations . I dont' see what you are complaining about? 
You have yet to offer any proof about this at all. People cant even predict the outcome of an election. How is anyone  supposed to know the views of 'most' Irish people on an obscure topic such as the far away middle east ? If you look at the reality, most Irish people have  mild to zero political views, dont care about politics and don't even vote. They are too busy getting on with their lives and taking care of their families. My instinct is that when humanitarian issues make the news is also when people form views such as 'aww god thats awful isnt' it, be thankful for what we have etc'  but thats light years away from saying 'most' Irish people support the removal of anyone elses life even indirectly because we know that is immoral.
One of the problems of being a neutral country can mean automatically being misunderstood by anyone with a 'your're either part of the solution  or you're part of the problem' mentality. Our country's international role as I see it is to get people talking and not to become involved in power games where the decisions are made by far larger countrys.




Purple said:


> Read up on the creation of Jordan and Israel in 1948.



It would be far more interesting and efficient to know your views on this subject than to spend half a day in the library.



Purple said:


> There were plenty of Irish cracking heads and keeping the locals "in their place" when we were part of the UK. It doesn't fit with our national moral superiority complex but them's the facts.



West Brits dont' count in this context 

As for a moral superiority complex. If I was to enter cliche land, I would think we have a national self deprecating sense of humor and absence of a complex.


----------



## Purple (26 Feb 2008)

stir crazy said:


> West Brits dont' count


Say that to all the Cork people who use the word langer!


----------



## stir crazy (26 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> Say that to all the Cork people who use the word langer!



Is that what they're saying ? I always need a translator when I'm in Cork


----------



## Purple (26 Feb 2008)

stir crazy said:


> Is that what they're saying ? I always need a translator when I'm in Cork



LOL


----------



## DavyJones (26 Feb 2008)

rabbit said:


> The British people in general are a very tolerant people. Maybe - with the benefit of hindsight in say 50 years time - history will show they were too tolerant and welcoming to immigrants in the late 20th century etc.


 
I agree, they are too tolerant. I'm not completely pro-British, but their a grand bunch! About the immigrants thing, when the sun never sets on the British empire its going to burn you sooner or later!


----------



## room305 (26 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> The reality is that since the coup which put Hamas in charge the Palastinians in Israel who are Israeli citizens enjoy more freedom than theose who live in Gaza.


 
This can never be reiterated enough because for most Irish people it just refuses to sink in.


----------



## stir crazy (28 Feb 2008)

room305 said:


> This can never be reiterated enough because for most Irish people it just refuses to sink in.



Whatever the story there is , I doubt they brought all their own troubles upon themselves.


----------

